# Precision Matthews , has given a 12x36 lathe to the youtube machinists for raffle , SUMMER BASH 2018



## Silverbullet (Jun 4, 2018)

Ck out shadonhkw YouTube channel 
Tickets can be had for $5.00 each with PayPal .
 More info to come when I figure it out. US shipping up to $300. Included.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's the link.

Contest ends June 17th at midnight.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jun 4, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks maybe Ill win this and retire my old girl. LOL Thanks,  I just bought a ticket.
With my luck lately. I hope it goes for a good cause.
CH


----------



## outsider347 (Jun 5, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Here's the link.



For whatever reason the link didn't show up
can you please send it to me
tks


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 5, 2018)

outsider347 said:


> For whatever reason the link didn't show up
> can you please send it to me
> tks


PM sent, hopefully you can view this one.

If you have trouble viewing the link, use google and search "shadonhkw YouTube channel" and scroll down until you see the raffle for the PM1236T video.

David


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 5, 2018)

I got my ticket.


----------



## Meta Key (Jun 11, 2018)

What a great video!  ( moved to here )

Pushed me over the edge; I just ordered a PM-1236-T.  Got a space in the shop, ready to go..





Thanks for posting that video!

MetaKey


----------



## navav2002 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'll bet you will enjoy it!! Congrats..


----------



## tweinke (Jun 11, 2018)

Got my ticket too! Nobody else sign up cuz I would sure like to win!


----------



## navav2002 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sorry I already bought my ticket before I saw your post...


----------



## 4cyclic (Jun 13, 2018)

Ticket bought also.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 26, 2018)

So who was the winner?


----------



## ch2co (Jun 27, 2018)

NOT me!

The Grumpy old guy


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wasn't me.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 27, 2018)

The winner's name was announced at the Bash.  Nobody I knew, but living in Rhode Island if I remember correctly.  He was not at the Bash.

Edit:  It was announced right around 4:00 pm, if you want to look it up on Stan's videos of the Bash.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2018)

Wasn't me but I was a hoping to win. Oh well my luck. Watch the guy who won will sell it for cheap just for money


----------



## tweinke (Jun 28, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Wasn't me but I was a hoping to win. Oh well my luck. Watch the guy who won will sell it for cheap just for money




Me either.... bummer. You will have to watch CL just in case. I would suspect that it probably went to a good home though.


----------



## ch2co (Jun 29, 2018)

Darn, STILL wasn’t me.


----------



## Jeffers (Jul 18, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> The winner's name was announced at the Bash.  Nobody I knew, but living in Rhode Island if I remember correctly.  He was not at the Bash.
> 
> Edit:  It was announced right around 4:00 pm, if you want to look it up on Stan's videos of the Bash.


Bob,
I was the fortunate person to win the Precision Mathews lathe, I just posted a short video showing it's journey to it's new home on YouTube, here is the link:




The lathe will not be appearing in a CL add!


----------



## tweinke (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice to see a fellow member had the good fortune to win the lathe!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 18, 2018)

It is wonderful that a fellow H-M member won the lathe!  I already have a Kent 13x40, so I would probably have passed it on to one of my buddies anyway.  I can tell that you are someone who will really, actually use it for what it was made for.  Great video, and gives closure to the raffle.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 18, 2018)

I agree with Bob , glad a fellow here won. Just wish it was me .


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats I have the same lathe, it is very nice. I like it a lot so far. Just got it up and running last week still tuning and adjusting it but it is sure solid and feels like a quality machine for its price. 
CH


----------



## HMF (Jul 21, 2018)

That was very generous of  Matt.

Perhaps those of you who are not yet donating members would consider "buying a ticket" to this forum by becoming a supporting member.
It is just $10 a year:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/premium/

Thank you!


----------



## Firstram (Jul 22, 2018)

Jeffers said:


>




Congratulations !!

@ 48 seconds in it looked like it was headed to the scrap yard. I have never seen a driver just push a pallet jack off the edge of the lift gate like that. I understand the pallet landed on the gate but that's just irresponsible!


----------



## RockingJ (Jul 22, 2018)

I thought that lathe had the base cabinets with it! Did they come later?


----------



## Jeffers (Jul 23, 2018)

Firstram said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> @ 48 seconds in it looked like it was headed to the scrap yard. I have never seen a driver just push a pallet jack off the edge of the lift gate like that. I understand the pallet landed on the gate but that's just irresponsible!



I agree, I thought the same! He said “let me do this, I was shown a trick by another driver” I thought it was going over the edge of the gate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffers (Jul 23, 2018)

RockingJ said:


> I thought that lathe had the base cabinets with it! Did they come later?



Yes, they got separated by the shipping company. 
Part 2 is now posted of the lathe getting on the stand and first chips being made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstram (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeffers said:


> I agree, I thought the same! He said “let me do this, I was shown a trick by another driver” I thought it was going over the edge of the gate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will end up harming someone or something one day. I have seen too many lift gate accidents to show off.


----------

